# Γάλλοι τροβαδούροι στη Θεσσαλονίκη της Φραγκοκρατίας



## Marinos (Jun 20, 2014)

Δεν ήξερα καν ότι υπήρχαν. Ο συγγραφέας ασχολείται με την ιστορική μουσικολογία, και παίζει και μεσαιωνικό φλάουτο.
http://www.chronosmag.eu/index.php/e-s-gll-e-s-thssl-fg.html


----------



## Themis (Jun 20, 2014)

...Οι *τροβαδούροι *κατάγονταν από τη νότια Γαλλία και μιλούσαν τη langue d’oc, ενώ οι *τρουβέροι *στο Βορρά της Γαλλίας μιλούσαν τη langue d’oil...
...Ο όρος [*ζογκλέρ*] jogleur (γαλ.) ή joculatores (λατ.) κατά τον Μεσαίωνα σήμαινε έναν μουσικό οργανοπαίκτη, αλλιώς *μινιστρέλο*, ο οποίος ερμήνευε τα έργα άλλων τροβαδούρων ενώ οι τροβαδούροι ήταν αυτοί που συνέθεταν τους στίχους και τη μουσική...
Επειδή είμαστε γλωσσικό κτλ.
Θενξ, Μαρίνε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2014)

Πολλά για τους μενεστρέλους στην παλιά Britannica:

http://www.theodora.com/encyclopedia/m2/minstrel.html

Και ενώ ο jogleur έγινε juggler, ο ανορθόγραφος όρος που επικράτησε για εκείνους τους μενεστρέλους είναι jongleur, με ένα παραπανίσιο n.
https://www.google.com/search?num=100&tbm=bks&q=joculatores+jongleurs


Επίσης, άσχετο:
σεβαστοκράτορας = sebastokrator (απλή μεταγραφή, όπως συμβαίνει με τα περισσότερα Βυζαντινά που δεν ήταν λατινικά)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebastokrator


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2014)

Themis said:


> ...
> ...Ο όρος [*ζογκλέρ*] jogleur (γαλ.) ή joculatores (λατ.) κατά τον Μεσαίωνα σήμαινε έναν μουσικό οργανοπαίκτη, αλλιώς *μινιστρέλο*, ο οποίος ερμήνευε τα έργα άλλων τροβαδούρων ενώ οι τροβαδούροι ήταν αυτοί που συνέθεταν τους στίχους και τη μουσική...
> Επειδή είμαστε γλωσσικό κτλ.
> Θενξ, Μαρίνε.



Ε, προβλέψιμο, αλλά αδυναμίες είν' αυτές.
Επειδή δεν είμαστε μόνο γλωσσικό, είμαστε και τ.λ.
Θενξ, Μαρίνε. 

_The Minstrel in the Gallery_ - Jethro Tull















US promo display​


----------



## Earion (Jun 24, 2014)

Ο Ραιμπώ ντε Βακέιρας συμμετείχε στην Τέταρτη Σταυροφορία και είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι βρέθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Το πιο γνωστό τραγούδι του είναι το Καλέντα Μάγια, δημοφιλές σήμερα και με πάμπολλες εκτελέσεις.

Βάζω πρώτα μία με τον Άντζελο Μπραντουάρντι, γιατί είναι πιο κοντά στα ακούσματα ενός σύγχρονου ακροατή.

*Angelo Branduardi - Calenda Maya (Live'96) *






Κι έπειτα την αυθεντική εκτέλεση (δε ρίαλ θινγκ) από ένα ουγγρικό συγκρότημα παλιάς μουσικής (οι Ούγγροι έχουν παράδοση σ' αυτό το είδος μουσικής):

*Raimbaut de Vaqueiras: Calenda maia*






Ensemble Musica Historica, from the CD Amor ey (2003).


Άλλος που συμμετείχε στην Τέταρτη Σταυροφορία, ιππότης πρώτα κι έπειτα τροβαδούρος, ήταν ο Κονόν της Μπετύν (Conon de Bethune)

Ακούστε σε σύγχρονη μεταφορά το *Ahi! Amors, com dure departie* (παίζει ο πιανίστας Mark Howard). Εδώ το κείμενο του τραγουδιού.







*Ahi! Amors, com dure departie.*

Ahi! Amors, com dure departie
Me convenra faire de la millor 
Ki onques fust amee ne servie! 
Dieus me ramaint a li par sa douçour, 
Si voirement con j'en part a dolor! 

Las! k’ai je dit? Ja ne m'en part je mie! 
Se li cors va servir Nostre Signor, 
Mes cuers remaint del tot en sa baillie.

Por li m'en vois sospirant en Surie, 
Car je ne doi faillir mon Creator. 
Ki li faura a cest besoig d'aïe, 
Saiciés ke il li faura a grignor; 
Et saicent bien li grant et li menor 
Ke la doit on faire chevallerie 
Ou on conquiert Paradis et honor 
Et pris et los et l'amor de s'amie.
........................................

*Ah, love! How hard it will be to part, *

Ah, love! How hard it will be to part, 
As I must, from the finest woman 
Who was ever loved and served. 
May God in his goodness bring me back to her 
As surely as I part in sorrow. 

But what have I said? This is no parting 
Though my body goes off to serve our Lord, 
My heart remains here, ruled by her. 

I sigh for her as I leave for Syria, 
Bound not to fail my creator 
Whoever fails Him in his need for help 
Will surely see Him fail him in greater need; 
And let all know, both great and humble, 
That knightly deeds should be performed 
Where heaven and honour can be won, 
And praise and renoun and the love of your lady.
........................................

*Αγάπη! Τι σκληρός ο χωρισμός*

Αγάπη! Αχ, τι σκληρό ν’ αποχωρίζεσαι,
(όπως εγώ πρέπει να κάνω) την πιο καλή κυρά
που αγαπήθηκε και υπηρετήθηκε ποτέ.
Κι είθε ο Θεός με τη γλυκύτητά Του πίσω σ’ Εκείνη να με φέρει, 
το ίδιο σίγουρα όσο βαρύς είναι του χωρισμού ο πόνος. 

Τι λέω; Αλίμονο! Διόλου δε φεύγω από κοντά Της.
Αν το κορμί μου φεύγει, τον Κύριό μας να υπηρετήσει,
εδώ η καρδιά μου μένει, ολόκληρη στη δούλεψη Της.

Για Κείνη αναστενάζω καθώς για τη Συρία αναχωρώ,
μια που δεν πρέπει ν’ απογοητεύσω τον Κύριό μας και Δημιουργό.
Γιατί όποιος δεν στέκεται πιστός όταν τον έχει ανάγκη ο Θεός 
να ξέρετε πως σε ώρα μεγαλύτερης ανάγκης Εκείνος δε θα ’ρθει βοηθός. 
Κι όλοι να ξέρουνε καλά, μεγάλοι και μικροί,
πως άθλους των αρμάτων πρέπει ο ιππότης εκεί να εκτελεί.
Εκεί του Παραδείσου η κατάκτηση και της τιμής
εκεί η φήμη κι ο έπαινος, κι ο έρωτας της κυράς του της καλής.
........................................

*Ahi! Amours*, από το δίσκο Music of the Crusades. Παίζει το Early Music Consort οf London και διευθύνει ο David Munrow (1970)







Και για πολύ πορωμένους, μια μονοφωνική απόδοση κατευθείαν από το χειρόγραφο:
http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/fac/arts/french/research/crusades/texts/occitan/rs1125_ahi_amorsecho.mp3


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 4, 2014)

Συμπληρώνω το νήμα με αξιόλογα -άκρως ενημερωτικά- αποσπάσματα που έχουν δημοσιευθεί στην Πύλη για την Ελληνική Γλώσσα (απαιτείται εγγραφή και είσοδος για την πρόσβαση στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο), προερχόμενα από το:

Σπύρος Σκιαδαρέσης, "Εισαγωγή" στον τόμο: _Tρουβαδούροι. Οι προβηγκιανοί ποιητές και τραγουδιστές του Μεσαίωνα_, Μετάφραση-Σχόλια: Σπύρος Σκιαδαρέσης, Επιμέλεια: Αλέξης Ζήρας, Αθήνα, εκδ. Πλέθρον, 1982 (ανατ. εκδ. Γαβριηλίδης, χ.χ.), σσ. 16-18, 22-31, 37, 43-44.


Κείμενο

[...]

Σε κάθε εποχή και σε κάθε χώρα, διάφοροι επαγγελματίες αφοσιώθηκαν στην τέχνη του να διασκεδάζουν τους σύγχρονούς των. Έτσι, η Ρώμη είχε τους joculatores της, κι ο Μεσαίωνας τους διάφορους σαλτιμπάγκους και θαυματοποιούς του, που πήγαιναν από πόλη σε πόλη κι από πύργο σε πύργο, όπου εκτελούσαν τα επιδέξια ακροβατικά τους γυμνάσματα και τα ταχυδακτυλουργικά τους παιχνίδια, επέδειχναν ζώα γυμνασμένα ή έλεγαν τη μοίρα. Ανάμεσα σ’ αυτούς υπήρχαν και μερικοί που τραγουδούσαν κι έπαιζαν διάφορα όργανα. Τι τραγουδούσαν; Αυτό, καθώς φαίνεται, δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ· ίσως εκκλησιαστικούς ύμνους, ίσως τραγούδια καθιστά ή χορευτικά, που απετέλεσαν το πιο παλιό ρεπερτόριο του ρομανικού φολκλόρ.

Απ’ αυτή λοιπόν την αδελφότητα των θαυματοποιών βγήκαν οι ποιητές της λαϊκής γλώσσας κι αυτοί οι τρουβαδούροι, που και τ’ όνομά τους μονάχα φανερώνει ένα νεωτερισμό. Πού έμαθαν αυτοί οι ποιητές να «βρίσκουν» (trobar, κατά το προβηγκιανό γλωσσικό ιδίωμα) τραγούδια, πού έμαθαν την τέχνη να γράφουν στίχους καθώς και τη μουσική τους; Δυστυχώς φαίνεται πως δεν θα δοθεί ποτέ η σωστή απάντηση σ’ αυτά τα ερωτήματα. Μάλλον φαίνεται πως ο πρώτος ποιητής ήταν ένας εμπνευσμένος άνθρωπος, που συνέθετε από ένστικτο, χωρίς να έχει μάθει κανένα ποιητικό ή μουσικό κανόνα. Μπορεί ακόμη να ήταν κάποιος μαθητής μιας μοναστηριακής σχολής, ο οποίος διέκοψε κάθε σχέση με την τάξη των κληρικών. Ή ο ένας λοιπόν ή ο άλλος μόρφωσαν μαθητές, κι έτσι ξεφύτρωσαν καινούριοι ποιητές· και ήρθε μια μέρα που οι ποιητές αυτοί απετέλεσαν, στη βόρεια και τη μεσημβρινή Γαλλία, μια κοινωνική ομάδα που, αφού οργανώθηκε γερά, άρχισε να προσηλυτίζεικανονικά· και μια και είχε τις δικές της παραδόσεις, δεν χρειάστηκε ξένη βοήθεια για να τραβήξει τους καινούριους οπαδούς της.

Η ποίηση της λαϊκής γλώσσας γεννήθηκε την ίδια εποχή, καθώς είπαμε, στη βόρεια και τη μεσημβρινή Γαλλία. Κι αφού οι γενικές αιτίες που τη δημιούργησαν παρουσιάζονται αισθητά οι ίδιες και στις δύο αυτές περιοχές, ήταν πολύ φυσικό να έχουν τα ίδια αποτελέσματα και να προκαλέσουν τη γέννηση μιας καινούριας φιλολογίας. Πάντως, αμέσως από την αρχή, διαπιστώνουμε πως οι ποιητές του βόρειου γλωσσικού ιδιώματος _όιλ_, και οι ποιητές του μεσημβρινού γλωσσικού ιδιώματος _οκ_, δεν έχουν σχεδόν παρά ένα μονάχα κοινό γνώρισμα, ότι: και οι μεν και οι δε παράτησαν τη λατινική γλώσσα στους κληρικούς, κι έγραψαν στη λαϊκή γλώσσα, όμως η έμπνευσή τους είναι εντελώς διαφορετική. Ενώ δηλαδή προς τα βόρεια του Λίγηρα ποταμού η ποίηση είναι επική, προς τα νότια είναι λυρική. Έτσι, την ίδια εποχή που οι ποιητές υμνούσαν τα ανδραγαθήματα των ιπποτών και τις δοξασμένες μάχες, οι τρουβαδούροι, οι ποιητές δηλαδή της μεσημβρινής Γαλλίας, τραγουδούσαν τη γυναίκα και τις χαρές του έρωτα.

Όσα γράφτηκαν για το μίσος που έτρεφαν μεταξύ τους οι ποιητές αυτοί —που είχαν αυτονομαστεί, οι μεν Γάλλοι, οι δε Προβηγκιανοί— είναι υπερβολικά. Στην πραγματικότητα, οι άνθρωποι του Βορρά και οι άνθρωποι της Μεσημβρίας είχαν ελάχιστες επαφές μεταξύ τους, ώστε να μην είναι δυνατό να μισηθούν. Γιατί το μίσος γεννιέται από λογής λογής διαφωνίες, από αντίθεση συμφερόντων, από την απειλή κι από το φόβο. Λοιπόν, η κάθε μια απ’ αυτές τις δύο περιοχές δεν νοιαζόταν ποτέ για την άλλη, παρόλο που γειτόνευαν. Βέβαια, στην Πρώτη Σταυροφορία, όπου βρέθηκαν ενωμένοι οι Βόρειοι με τους Μεσημβρινούς σταυροφόρους, δημιουργήθηκαν μεταξύ τους ορισμένες προστριβές, που οφείλονταν κυρίως στην αμφίβολη στάση του Κόμη της Τουλούζης Ραϋμόνδου Δ΄, που ήταν ένας από τους αρχηγούς της σταυροφορίας αυτής. Έτσι, το ένα στρατόπεδο κορόιδευε το άλλο, και μάλιστα με περιπαιχτικά τραγούδια· όμως η διαμάχη τους δεν προχωρούσε πιο πέρα απ’ αυτές τις ευτράπελες εκδηλώσεις.

Μα αν αυτές οι δύο περιοχές δεν μιλούσαν την ίδια γλώσσα, αν η γλώσσα του οκ και η γλώσσα του όιλ παρουσίαζαν όλο και πιο σημαντικές διαφορές μεταξύ τους, όμως η κοινή πηγή τους δεν βρισκόταν ακόμη τόσο μακριά, ώστε οι άνθρωποι της μιας περιοχής να μην καταλαβαίνουν τους ανθρώπους της άλλης. Τουλάχιστον σε κανένα γραπτό ντοκουμέντο της εποχής εκείνης δεν αναφέρεται καμιά περίπτωση δυσκολίας στη συνεννόηση των Βορείων με τους Μεσημβρινούς ή για την ανάγκη ενός διερμηνέα στις επίσημες συζητήσεις μεταξύ τους. Η διαφορά λοιπόν μεταξύ των δύο γλωσσικών ιδιωμάτων δεν εξηγεί τη γέννηση στις περιοχές αυτές δύο ξεχωριστών φιλολογιών, εντελώς άσχετων μεταξύ τους. Έτσι, ο λόγος αυτής της διαφοράς πρέπει να ζητηθεί αποκλειστικά στις συνθήκες της ζωής και στη νοοτροπία των κατοίκων της βόρειας και της μεσημβρινής Γαλλίας.

[...]

*
* *​ 
Ενώ η αριστοκρατία του Βορρά δεν είχε άλλη πνευματική τροφή παρά μερικά βιβλία θρησκευτικά και τα επικά τραγούδια, με την τραχιά και ηρωική έμπνευσή τους, η αριστοκρατία της Μεσημβρίας έτρεφε πραγματικό πάθος για μια λυρική ποίηση τρυφερή και ηδυπαθή, γραμμένη σε φόρμες περίτεχνες, όπου ο έρωτας κατέχει ξεχωριστή θέση.

Αυτό το μοναδικό, για την εποχή εκείνη, φαινόμενο εξηγείται ξεκάθαρα από τις διαφορές που παρουσίαζαν τότε τα γούστα και τα ήθη, λόγω της ιστορικής εξέλιξης, που έφερνε σ’ αντίθεση αυτές τις δύο περιοχές της Γαλλίας, τη βόρεια με τη μεσημβρινή. Στο Βορρά μια, σχεδόν συνεχής, καθώς είπαμε, εμπόλεμη κατάσταση είχε σταθεί εμπόδιο, ως το τέλος του 12ου αιώνα, στη δημιουργία κοινωνικών σχέσεων κι εξάντλησε όλες τις πηγές του πλούτου. Το χριστιανικό και φεουδαλικό πνεύμα, που ήταν πολύ πιο βαθιά ριζωμένο στις ανώτερες κοινωνικές τάξεις, διατήρησε για πολύν καιρό σ’ αυτές τη διάθεση για τα ρωμαλέα και ηθικώς υγιή έργα, όπου τα πιο υψηλά αισθήματα έβρισκαν την ιδεώδη εκδήλωσή τους. Αντίθετα, η αριστοκρατία της Μεσημβρίας, πιο ελεύθερη από τα φεουδαλικά δεσμά και πιο πλούσια λόγω μιας μακρόχρονης ειρηνικής ζωής, έδειχνε μεγαλύτερη απληστία για χαροκοπήματα και ηδονικές απολαύσεις παρά για κατακτητικές πολεμικές περιπέτειες, και παρουσίαζε επιδεικτικά στην εκλογή βαρύτιμων κουστουμιών και στην οργάνωση παραμυθένιων γιορτών και συμποσίων μια τέτοια πολυτέλεια, που οι εκκεντρικότητές της σκανδάλιζαν τους ηθικολόγους της εποχής εκείνης και προκαλούσαν την αγανάκτησή τους.

Σ’ αυτή την κοινωνία οι γυναίκες κατείχαν, όπως ήταν φυσικό, σημαντική θέση· και χάρη σ’ αυτές δημιουργήθηκε, κάτω από περιστάσεις και σε μια εποχή που μας είναι σχεδόν άγνωστες, μια αντίληψη για τον έρωτα τόσο πρωτότυπη όσο και συμβατική. Κι αυτό το βλέπουμε ξεκάθαρα στις περιγραφές του χρονικογράφου της εποχής εκείνης Αντρέ λε Σαπλαίν, όπου μας παρουσιάζει κοσμικές συγκεντρώσεις που οργανώνουν αρχόντισσες, οι οποίες κρίνουν σαν διαιτητές τις φιλονικίες που προκαλεί η εφαρμογή των διαφόρων θεωριών της ερωτικής συμπεριφοράς. Στις θεωρίες λοιπόν αυτές κυριαρχεί το αξίωμα, πως ανάμεσα σ’ αυτόν που αγαπάει και στο αγαπημένο πρόσωπο υπάρχει τεράστια απόσταση. Αυτό που τρομάζει κυρίως τους πιστούς οπαδούς του Έρωτα είναι η υψηλή κοινωνική θέση της δέσποινας που αγαπούν, η τρανή καταγωγή της, η ακαταδεξία της. Επαναλαβαίνουν αδιάκοπα πως η ακαταδεξία της αυτή είναι πολύ δικαιολογημένη, και δεν χωράει στο νου τους ότι τόλμησαν να στρέψουν τα μάτια τους μ’ ελπίδα τόσο ψηλά και δικαιολογούνται λέγοντας πως μια μονάχα σκέψη τους έδωσε τέτοιο θάρρος: ότι, δηλαδή, ο έρωτας καταργεί κάθε κοινωνική διάκριση και προσεγγίζει τις τάξεις των ανθρώπων. Έτσι, νιώθουν πως οι μόνες σχέσεις που μπορούν να διατηρούν με την αρχόντισσα που αγαπούν είναι οι σχέσεις που συνδέουν τον υποτελή με τον αφέντη του. Η εξομοίωση της ερωτικής αφοσίωσης με τη φεουδαλική υποτέλεια είναι ένα από τα θέματα που εκμεταλλεύτηκαν όλοι σχεδόν οι τρουβαδούροι.

Ο ευνοημένος εραστής γίνεται ο τυφλά αφοσιωμένος άνθρωπος της κυράς του· της ανήκει ολοκληρωτικά. Μπορεί «να τον πουλήσει ή να τον χαρίσει», ακόμη και να τον σκοτώσει αν της κάνει κέφι. Γι’ ανταμοιβή αυτής του της αφοσίωσης, εκείνη του οφείλει, όπως ο καλός αφέντης στον υποτελή του, βοήθεια και προστασία. Μονάχα ο κακός αφέντης αρνιέται να πληρώσει στον πιστό του υπηρέτη την αμοιβή που του αξίζει. Όσο για τη φύση της αμοιβής που περιμένουν από την κυρά που αγαπούν, οι περισσότεροι τρουβαδούροι δεν φροντίζουν να την κρύψουν και μάλιστα οι πιο παλιοί την καθορίζουν με αρκετά ωμές σκαμπρόζικες εκφράσεις. Η καρτερική υποταγή σ’ έναν πλατωνικό έρωτα φανερώνεται πολύ αργότερα· και σ' αυτόν πρέπει να διακρίνουμε ένα μέσο για να καταπραΰνεται η δυσπιστία που έδειχναν οι άνθρωποι της Εκκλησίας γι’ αυτή την αισθηματικά φιλοφρονητική αυλική τέχνη.

Μα κι αν ακόμη αυτή η νόμιμη «αμοιβή» δεν παρεχωρείτο από την κυρά στον εραστή, αυτός δεν έπρεπε να λυπάται για τα ερωτικά μαρτύρια που υποφέρει, γιατί ο έρωτας θα τον κάνει να φαίνεται πιο γενναιόψυχος. Και πραγματικά, το ερωτικό αίσθημα προκαλεί στις ευγενικές ψυχές μιαν έξαρση που τις εξυψώνει πάνω από τα ταπεινά αισθήματα και γεννάει σ’ αυτές κάθε ευγενική σκέψη. Αυτή είναι η ψυχική κατάσταση που οι τρουβαδούροι την ονομάζουν joy (ευφροσύνη, αγαλλίαση) και περιγράφουν τις θαυμαστές εκδηλώσεις της με ατέλειωτα κατεβατά: «ο έρωτας κάνει τον σοφό τρελό, τον δειλό γενναίο, τον φιλάργυρο ανοιχτοχέρη, τον πιο βαρύ κατσούφη γλεντζέ και χαροκόπο...», κτλ.

Φαίνεται όμως πως αυτές τις θεωρίες, τις τόσο λεπτές κι ευγενικές, δεν μπορούσε να τις νιώσει η δίκαια περιφρονημένη φάρα των jongleurs (όπως λέγονταν οι περιπλανώμενοι αγύρτες θαυματοποιοί), που ήσαν οι διάδοχοι των mimi ή histriones της ρωμαϊκής εποχής, και που αφθονούσαν στις γεμάτες παραμυθένια χλιδή αρχοντικές αυλές της μεσημβρινής Γαλλίας. Εκεί σκανδάλιζαν τους σοβαρούς ανθρώπους με τις άσεμνες ιστορίες (fabulae inances) και τα αισχρόλογα τραγούδια, που απάγγελαν ή τραγουδούσαν με πληρωμή. Όμως ανάμεσα στο παρδαλό πλήθος που συνωστιζόταν μέσα σ’ αυτές τις αυλές υπήρχαν και άνθρωποι ανώτερης κοινωνικής τάξης: δευτερότοκοι ευγενείς χωρίς ελπίδα κληρονομιάς, ιππότες χωρίς φέουδο, τυχοδιώκτες από ευγενική γενιά που έψαχναν να βρουν καμιά έμμισθη θέση κ.ά. Πολλοί λοιπόν απ’ αυτούς είχαν πάρει κάποια στοιχειώδη φιλολογική και μουσική μόρφωση, που τους επέτρεπε να υπηρετούν τον κύριό τους τόσο με το τραγούδι τους όσο και με το σπαθί τους. Έτσι, φαίνεται πως τέτοιας λογής άνθρωποι, μισθοφόροι, ακόλουθοι, στρατιώτες, τυχοδιώκτες, μαζί με μερικές γυναίκες με τολμηρό κι ανεξάρτητο πνεύμα, στάθηκαν οι δημιουργοί και οι προπαγανδιστές αυτών των αισθηματικών θεωριών, που έμελλαν να κάνουν σ' όλο τον πολιτισμένο κόσμο της εποχής εκείνης μια τόσο λαμπρή τύχη.
*
* *​ 
Η διάδοση της αυλικής ποίησης ήταν έργο των τρουβαδούρων (troubadours) και των ζovγκλέρ (jongleurs). Πρέπει λοιπόν να καθορίσουμε τα επαγγέλματα τα οποία προσδιόριζαν αυτές οι δύο λέξεις.

Τα επαγγέλματα αυτά δεν ήσαν από κείνα που μεταβιβάζονται σαν κληρονομιά από πατέρα σε γιο, αλλά που ανανεώνονται συνεχώς με τις πιο παράδοξες συρροές μελών στα τυχοδιωκτικά σωματεία που τα εξασκούσαν. Οι μελετητές λοιπόν της ιστορίας τους σκέφτηκαν να ταξινομήσουν, σύμφωνα με την καταγωγή τους, τα εκατόν τόσα μέλη που τ’ αποτελούσαν και που κατέχουμε τις βιογραφίες τους. Ύστερα λοιπόν απ’ αυτή την ταξινόμηση βρήκαν πως ανάμεσα σ’ αυτά τα μέλη υπήρχαν πέντε βασιλιάδες, δύο πρίγκιπες, πολλοί κόμητες και δύο επίσκοποι. Όμως αυτό το αποτέλεσμα είναι παράξενο περισσότερο φαινομενικά παρά πραγματικά· γι’ αυτό πρέπει να ξεχωριστούν οι ερασιτέχνες, που έγραφαν τραγούδια από ποιητική διάθεση ή από σνομπισμό, από τους επαγγελματίες, που χρησιμοποιούσαν το ταλέντο τους για να κερδίζουν το ψωμί τους. Κι αυτών των τελευταίων μονάχα την καταγωγή είναι πιο ενδιαφέρον να γνωρίσουμε.

Αυτή η καταγωγή τους δεν παρουσιάζει συνήθως τίποτε το εξαιρετικό. Αν καμιά δεκαπενταριά απ’ αυτούς ήσαν γιοι αστών, έμποροι ή βιοτέχνες, υπάρχουν όμως περί τους είκοσι που κατάγονται από αριστοκρατική γενιά, και κυρίως από την αχτήμονα εκείνη αρχοντιά που ήταν τότε εξαιρετικά πολυάριθμη στη μεσημβρινή Γαλλία. Και οι μεν και οι δε θα φοίτησαν σίγουρα σε σχολές, αφού και η εξάσκηση της τέχνης τους απαιτούσε ορισμένες τεχνικές γνώσεις· προπάντων γνώσεις μουσικής, κανόνων στιχουργικής, ανάγνωσης και γραφής. Και πραγματικά, για πολλούς απ’ αυτούς ξέρουμε πως είχαν φοιτήσει σε σχολές. Πολλοί μάλιστα απ’ αυτούς είχαν διακόψει τις σπουδές τους, είτε γιατί δεν έλπιζαν να έχουν απ’ αυτές αξιόλογη ωφέλεια, είτε, σαν τον Πεΐρ Καρντενάλ, για την αγάπη μιας γυναίκας ή γιατί είχαν μια απαισιόδοξη προκατάληψη για τη ματαιότητα του αιώνα τους. Με λίγα λόγια, οι περισσότεροι απ’ αυτούς ήσαν άνθρωποι ξεπεσμένοι από την κοινωνική τους θέση, που ήρθαν απ’ όλα τα σημεία του ορίζοντα, σπρωγμένοι από τη φτώχεια, από το πνεύμα της περιπέτειας, μα πιο πολύ από την ελπίδα μιας λαμπρής τύχης.

Συχνά βλέπουμε στις Vidas —όπως ονομάζονται στο προβηγκιανό γλωσσικό ιδίωμα, οι βιογραφίες των τρουβαδούρων— να χαρακτηρίζεται το ίδιο πρόσωπο πότε με την ιδιότητα του «ζονγκλέρ» και πότε με την ιδιότητα του «τρουβαδούρου». Κι όμως τα δύο αυτά ονόματα δεν καθορίζουν καθόλου την ίδια ιδιότητα. Το ρήμα trobar σημαίνει βρίσκω, επινοώ στη μουσική της σημασία, δηλαδή εμπνέομαι. Αυτή η σημασία αγκαλιάζει τόσο την ποιητική όσο και τη μουσική έμπνευση των τρουβαδούρων, γιατί τα ποιητικά τους κείμενα ήσαν πάντα ζευγαρωμένα με τη μουσική τους. Έτσι λοιπόν ο χαρακτηρισμός trobador προέρχεται από το ρήμα trobar και χαρακτηρίζει το συνθέτη-ποιητή. Αντίθετα, ο χαρακτηρισμός joglar υπονοούσε αυτόν που εκτελούσε, είτε με τη φωνή του είτε με το όργανο, ό,τι συνέθεταν οι τρουβαδούροι. Πραγματικά, η λέξη joglar, προέρχεται από το ρήμα jocare ή joculare (διασκεδάζω) και ονομάζει αυτόν που κάνει διάφορα ακροβατικά ή ταχυδακτυλουργικά παιχνίδια για να διασκεδάζει το κοινό, δηλαδή τον ζονγκλέρ. Καθώς βλέπουμε λοιπόν, τα δύο επαγγέλματα του τρουβαδούρου και του ζονγκλέρ ήσαν εντελώς διαφορετικά· όμως έμοιαζαν σ' αυτό μονάχα το σημείο: ότι δηλαδή κι ο ένας κι ο άλλος τραγουδούσαν συνοδεύοντας τα τραγούδια τους μ’ ένα όργανο. Μάλιστα πολλοί ζονγκλέρ, με την πείρα που αποκτούσαν εκτελώντας τα τραγούδια των τρουβαδούρων, άρχισαν να νιώθουν πως μπορούσαν να συνθέσουν και οι ίδιοι δικά τους έργα, πράγμα που έκαναν με μεγάλη επιτυχία. Μάλιστα μερικοί τρουβαδούροι που τους είχαν στην υπηρεσία τους τούς βοηθούσαν σ’ αυτό, όταν τους δινόταν ευκαιρία. Πάντως, το επάγγελμα του ζονγκλέρ ήταν σε κάθε εποχή δυσφημιστικό. Ένας φραγκισκανός καλόγερος της εποχής εκείνης, ο Ματφρέ Ερμανγκώ, λέει για τους ζονγκλέρ, πως «παραδίνονται στις μάταιες απολαύσεις του αιώνα, σε κάθε ντροπή και σε κάθε αμαρτία. Είναι κακόγλωσσοι, κακομαθημένοι, δόλιοι, ψεύτες, έκφυλοι, μευθύστακες, πραγματικοί ταβερνόβιοι». Ο άγνωστος συγγραφέας ενός εγχειριδίου ρητορικής, που γράφτηκε την ίδια εποχή, τοποθετεί τους ζονγκλέρ ανάκατα με τους ζητιάνους, τους έκφυλους και τις πόρνες της έσχατης υποστάθμης.

Αντίθετα, μερικοί τρουβαδούροι, χάρη στο ταλέντο τους, την αξιοπρεπή ζωή τους και τις έντιμες υπηρεσίες που προσέφεραν σε διάφορους ισχυρούς άρχοντες, είχαν πετύχει να πάρουν ζηλευτή θέση στην υψηλή αριστοκρατία. Ο Ρεμπώ ντε Βακέιρας, π.χ., γιος ενός φτωχού ιππότη της Προβηγκίας, αφού υπηρέτησε πιστά τον Βονιφάτιο τον Μομφερατικό, έναν από τους αρχηγούς της Τέταρτης Σταυροφορίας, ως ιπποκόμος και ζονγκλέρ, υψώθηκε από τον αφέντη του όχι μονάχα στην τάξη του ιππότη, αλλά και στο αξίωμα του έμπιστου συμπολεμιστή του.

Μα οι τρουβαδούροι που έφταναν σε τέτοιο σημείο υπόληψης υπόφεραν από τη σύγχυση που, καθώς είπαμε, επικρατούσε μεταξύ των χαρακτηρισμών του ανυπόληπτου ζονγκλέρ και του τιμημένου τρουβαδούρου. Έτσι εξηγείται η περίεργη κι απλοϊκή αίτηση που απηύθυνε ο τρουβαδούρος Γκιρώ Ρικιέ το 1274 στο βασιλιά της Καστίλλης Αλφόνσο Ι΄, παρακαλώντας τον να καθορίσει μ’ ένα του διάταγμα, γραμμένο σύμφωνα μ’ όλους τους νόμιμους τύπους, τη σωστή χρησιμοποίηση αυτών των δύο επαγγελματικών χαρακτηρισμών. Όμως αυτός ο κακομοίρης τρουβαδούρος, που διεκδικούσε για τον εαυτό του τον ανώτερο τίτλο του Δασκάλου Τρουβαδούρου (doctor de Trobar) δεν φανταζόταν πως λίγα χρόνια αργότερα η αίτησή του αυτή θα ήταν άσκοπη, γιατί τα δύο αυτά επαγγέλματα δεν μπορούσαν να θρέψουν πια αυτόν που τα εξασκούσε, και γι’ αυτό σιγά-σιγά εξαφανίστηκαν. Έτσι οι επαγγελματίες της ποιητικής και της μουσικής τέχνης αντικαταστάθηκαν από ερασιτέχνες, οι οποίοι δεν κατάφεραν να παρατείνουν τη ζωή αυτών των ποιητικών και των μουσικών παραδόσεων, που δεν συμφωνούσαν με τις νέες κοινωνικές συνθήκες.

Σχετικά με τη μουσική εκτέλεση των τραγουδιών των τρουβαδούρων και των τρουβέρων (trouveres), όπως ονομάζονταν αυτοί οι λυρικοί ποιητές και συνθέτες στο βορειογαλλικό γλωσσικό ιδίωμα, οι χρονικογράφοι της εποχής εκείνης μας δίνουν άφθονες και λεπτομερείς πληροφορίες. Έτσι μαθαίνουμε πως σπάνια εκτελούσαν οι ίδιοι οι δημιουργοί αυτών των τραγουδιών τις συνθέσεις τους. Όπως είπαμε πιο πάνω, την εκτέλεση αυτή την εμπιστεύονταν στην τέχνη των ζονγκλέρ, των πλανόδιων αυτών μουσικών και τραγουδιστών, που γύριζαν από πύργο σε πύργο με τη βιέλα[1] τους κρεμασμένη στην πλάτη, κουβαλώντας μέσα στο δισάκι τους τα χειρόγραφα τετράδια των τραγουδιών που αποτελούσαν το ρεπερτόριό τους. Τα χειρόγραφα αυτά προορίζονταν στο να βοηθάνε τη μνήμη των μουσικών αυτών, τόσο με τους στίχους των τραγουδιών που περιείχαν, όσο και με την ιδιότυπη μουσική σημειογραφία των μελωδιών τους.

Όταν καμιά φορά οι πυργοδεσπότες τους έκλειναν κατάμουτρα την πύλη του πύργου τους, οι ζονγκλέρ δεν απελπίζονταν αλλά γύριζαν στους δρόμους και στις δημόσιες πλατείες, όπου τραγουδούσαν για το λαό, που μαζευόταν γύρωθέ τους για να τους ακούσει και για να χορέψει με τους χορευτικούς σκοπούς που έπαιζαν με τη βιέλα τους ή με το φλάουτό τους. Πάντως, είτε στους αρχοντικούς πύργους είτε στους δρόμους ή στις πλατείες, ο ζονγκλέρ άρχιζε το τραγούδι του αφού έπαιζε πρώτα με τη βιέλα του μια οργανική εισαγωγή, που χρησίμευε για να του δώσει το ρυθμό και την τονικότητα της μελωδίας που θα τραγουδούσε. Ύστερα άρχιζε να τραγουδάει συνοδεύοντας το τραγούδι του με τη βιέλα, με την οποία έπαιζε την ίδια μελωδία, ή απλώς νότες κρατημένες, σαν είδος ισοκράτη, που τον βοηθούσαν να μένει σταθερός στον τόνο του. Έτσι βλέπουμε πως ο λυρισμός του Μεσαίωνα παρουσιάζεται σαν μια άρρηκτη συνένωση των δύο τεχνών: της ποίησης και της μουσικής. Συνένωση, που πρώτη η ελληνική αρχαιότητα την εμπνεύστηκε και την πραγματοποίησε τόσο στη λυρική και στην επική της ποίηση, όσο και στην τραγωδία ή στην κωμωδία.

Αν λοιπόν οι τρουβαδούροι κατέχουν μια από τις πιο εξέχουσες θέσεις στην ιστορία της γαλλικής λογοτεχνίας, παίρνουν παράλληλα μια παρόμοια θέση και στην ιστορία όχι μονάχα της γαλλικής αλλά γενικά της παγκόσμιας μουσικής.
*
* *​ 
Η πρώτη γενιά των τρουβαδούρων, που άκμασε από τις αρχές του 11ου αιώνα ως τα τέλη του 13ου, είναι η πιο ενδιαφέρουσα· γιατί και τα ταλέντα παρουσιάζουν μια σημαντική ποικιλία και μένουν ακόμη ελεύθερα από την τυραννία της συμβατικότητας που τόσο θα ζημίωνε αργότερα τον αυθορμητισμό της έμπνευσής τους. Όμως η μελέτη των τραγουδιών αυτής της γενιάς στάθηκε εξαιρετικά δύσκολη, όχι μονάχα για τη σπανιότητα των ποιητικών κειμένων, αλλά κυρίως για το σκοτεινό νόημα των περισσοτέρων απ' αυτά.

Ανάμεσα σ’ αυτούς τους τρουβαδούρους διακρίνουμε εύκολα δύο σχολές: αυτοί που ανήκουν στην πρώτη, τραγουδάνε έναν έρωτα, αν όχι απαλλαγμένο από κάθε βλέψη αισθησιακής ικανοποίησής του, όμως πολύ συγκρατημένο στην έκφρασή του, και που το αγαπώμενο πρόσωπο είναι κάποτε πολύ αόριστο, όπως, π.χ., συμβαίνει σε δύο τραγούδια του Ζωφρέ Ρυντέλ (μέσα του 12ου αιώνα), που απευθύνονται σε μια κυρά τόσο «μακρινή», ώστε να φαίνεται ανύπαρκτη. Στην άλλη σχολή ανήκουν οι τολμηροί ρεαλιστές, που περιγράφουν με πολύ ωμές εκφράσεις βρωμερές πραγματικότητες, όπως ο Μαρκαμπρέν (1130-1148), ο Καλόγερος του Μοντωντόν (τέλη του 12ου αιώνα) ή ο Μπερνάρ Μαρτί (β΄ τρίτο του 12ου αιώνα), για τον οποίο ο έρωτας δεν είναι παρά «ψέμα και ασέλγεια», μα που παρ’ όλα αυτά δεν βλέπει κανένα λόγο για να στερείται κανείς τις χαρές του.

Αυτό που προσεγγίζει τις δύο σχολές που αναφέραμε είναι η προτίμηση που δείχνουν για το σκοτεινό νόημα. Εκείνοι που σκεπάζουν τη σκέψη τους κάτω από διφορούμενες εκφράσεις σίγουρα θα είχαν μάθει στις σχολές πως κάθε έκφραση μπορεί να την πάρει κανείς ή κατά γράμμα ή στη μεταφορική της έννοια, κι έτσι μπορεί να την ταιριάξει σε δύο αντικείμενα. Είναι αυτό που ονόμαζαν τότε trobar clus, δηλαδή κλειστή έμπνευση. Ο δάσκαλος αυτού του είδους της ποίησης είναι ο τρουβαδούρος Μαρκαμπρέν, που δηλώνει πως πολύ λίγοι άνθρωποι καταλαβαίνουν τους στίχους του, και πως κι αυτός ο ίδιος δεν καταφέρνει πάντα να τους καταλάβει. Είναι όμως κι άλλοι που δεν επιδιώκουν το σκοτεινό νόημα από πρόθεση, αλλά το νόημα αυτό πηγάζει μόνο του από τη χρησιμοποίηση ορισμένων εκφραστικών μέσων. Αυτοί είναι οι οπαδοί του trobar ric, δηλαδή της λαγαρής έμπνευσης, που προσπαθούσαν να εκφράσουν απλές και μάλιστα συχνά κοινότοπες ιδέες, χρησιμοποιώντας τις πιο αναπάντεχες εκφράσεις, γιατί οι εκφράσεις αυτές τους πρόσφεραν σπάνιες ομοιοκαταληξίες. Για να τις πετύχουν λοιπόν δεν δίσταζαν να φτιάχνουν δικές τους λέξεις ή ν’ αλλοιώνουν τις φόρμες, σε τρόπο που η ποίηση γινόταν γι’ αυτούς ένα κοπιαστικό παιχνίδι ομοιοκαταληξιών. Αυτό το βλέπουμε π.χ. στον Ρεμπώ ντ’ Οράνζ, φανταιζίστα ποιητή που ζητάει το πνεύμα και συχνά το βρίσκει, μα ύστερα από σκληρές προσπάθειες, γιατί, καθώς λέει κι ο ίδιος, «λιμάρει και πλανίζει» αδιάκοπα τους στίχους που γράφει. Έτσι κι αυτοί, χάρη σ’ αυτή τους την προσπάθεια, φαίνονται, χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουν, σαν οπαδοί του trobar clus.

Αυτές oι διαφορές των αντιλήψεων για την ποίηση, αν δηλαδή πρέπει να είναι δυσκολονόητη ή ευκολονόητη, δημιουργούσαν ανάμεσα στους τρουβαδούρους διάφορους επαγγελματικούς καυγάδες, που, αν και ενδιέφεραν αυτούς που τους προκαλούσαν, όμως άφηναν αδιάφορο το κοινό, που δεν ζητούσε παρά πώς να διασκεδάζει χωρίς να πονοκεφαλάει. Αυτό το παραδέχτηκαν τελικά ακόμη και οι πιο φανατικοί υποστηρικτές των ιδεών τους τρουβαδούροι. Και τότε έγιναν έκδηλες μεταστροφές στις αντιλήψεις τους, σαν κι αυτή του Ζιρώ ντε Μπορνέγι, που έφτασε στο σημείο να περιορίσει τις φιλοδοξίες του μονάχα στην ευχαρίστηση ν’ ακούει τους στίχους του να τραγουδιούνται «από τις γυναίκες του λαού, που αντλούν νερό από την πηγή».

Χάρη σ’ αυτές λοιπόν τις συγκρούσεις των θεωριών και τις αναζητήσεις για να βρεθούν καινούριες ποιητικές φόρμες δημιουργήθηκε ένα φιλολογικό δόγμα, που θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί ο κλασικισμός των τρουβαδούρων. Τα δύο κύρια σημεία αυτού του κλασικισμού είναι ο αυστηρός διαχωρισμός των ποιητικών ειδών και η παραδοχή για καθένα απ’ αυτά ενός στυλ, που να ταιριάζει στο ανάλογο θέμα. Η υψηλή ποίηση είχε για όργανό της την canzo ή canso (τραγούδι), η περιγραφή των ηθών και η σάτιρα το sirventes, και τα διάφορα καπρίτσια της φαντασίας τα διαλογικά είδη tenzo ή tenso και το partimen ή joc partit, καθώς και μερικά άλλα δευτερεύοντα είδη.

_ Οι σημαντικότερες ποιητικές φόρμες των Τρουβαδούρων_
Balada ή Dansa (Χορευτικό τραγούδι)
[...]

Τα τραγούδια αυτά, που τραγουδιούνταν συνήθως από μία γυναίκα, την κορυφαία του χορού, χαρακτηρίζονται κυρίως από την απλότητα της φόρμας τους. Σ’ αυτά δίνεται πλατιά θέση σε επωδούς που παρεμβάλλονται ανάμεσα στις στροφές και τελειώνουν το κάθε τραγούδι. Οι επωδοί αυτές τραγουδιούνται ομαδικά από τους υπόλοιπους χορευτές ή χορεύτριες. Τις πιο πολλές φορές τα τραγούδια αυτά μας μεταφέρουν σ’ έναν κόσμο παραμυθένιο, απαλλαγμένο από κάθε λογής στενοχώρια, όπου, μέσα στο μεθύσι του χορού, εκθειάζονται οι χαρές της ζωής και του έρωτα, κι απ’ όπου κατά κανόνα διώχνεται κακήν κακώς ο «ζηλιάρης», δηλαδή ο καχύποπτος και γκρινιάρης σύζυγος.

[...]
Άγνωστου Τρουβαδούρου
Balada

Coindeta sui, si cum n’ ai greu cossire,
Per mon marit, quar ne’l voil ne’l desire.

Θα σας πω γιατί άλλον άντρα εγώ ποθώ:
Είμαι όμορφη...
Κοπέλα είμαι δροσάτη με κορμί κρουστό
Είμαι όμορφη...

Κι έπρεπε να ’χω γι’ άντρα ένα λεβέντη νιο,
Που ολημερίς μ’ αυτόν να παίζω να γελάω.
Είμαι όμορφη, μα αλί μου η δόλια τι τραβάω
Από τον άντρα μου, που δεν τον αγαπάω.

Ο διάολος να με πάρει, αν τον συμπαθώ
Είμαι όμορφη...
Κι αν τόσο δα μονάχα τον ποθώ!
Είμαι όμορφη...

Και τόση ντροπή νιώθω όποτε τύχει και τον δω,
Που κακό θάνατο να βρει παρακαλάω.
Είμαι όμορφη, μα αλί μου η δόλια τι τραβάω
Από τον άντρα μου, που δεν τον αγαπάω.

Αυτό μονάχα μπορώ σίγουρα να πω:
Είμαι όμορφη...
Πως μ’ αγαπά ο καλός μου μ’ έρωτα τρελό.
Είμαι όμορφη...

Μ’ αυτή μονάχα την ελπίδα ακόμα ζω.
Σαν δεν τον βλέπω κλαίω, στενάζω και πονάω.
Είμαι όμορφη, μα αλί μου η δόλια, τι τραβάω
Από τον άντρα μου, που δεν τον αγαπάω.

Γι’ αυτό έχω πάρει την απόφασή μου εγώ:
Είμαι όμορφη...
Μια κι ο καλός μου με κορτάρει από καιρό
Είμαι όμορφη...

Μ’ όλη μου την καρδιά κι εγώ θα του δοθώ,
Αφού μονάχα αυτόν ποθώ και λαχταράω.
Είμαι όμορφη, μα αλί μου η δόλια, τι τραβάω
Από τον άντρα μου, που δεν τον αγαπάω.

Φτιάχνω μιαν όμορφη μπαλάντα στο σκοπό
Του: Είμαι όμορφη...
Ναι —τραγουδάτε την παντού, παρακαλώ,
Είμαι όμορφη...

Κι εσείς κυράδες μου καλές —γι’ αυτόν το νιο,
Που φλογερά τον αγαπώ και αναζητάω.
Είμαι όμορφη, μα αλί μου η δόλια, τι τραβάω
Από τον άντρα μου, που δεν τον αγαπάω.

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ
1 Με τον τεχνικό αυτόν όρο ονόμαζαν στο Μεσαίωνα όλα τα έγχορδα που παίζονταν με δοξάρι, άσχετα με το σχήμα τους ή με τον αριθμό των χορδών τους. Γενικά, οι βιέλες είχαν σχήμα αρκετά πρωτόγονο και είναι οι πραγματικοί πρόγονοι της βιόλας και του βιολιού.


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2014)

Ωραίο το κείμενο του Σκιαδαρέση και ευχαριστούμε που μας το θύμισες, Ντομινοθήωρη. Δεν νομίζω να έχουμε πολλά άλλα τέτοια κείμενα στα ελληνικά που να μας μιλούν για την προβηγκιανή λυρική ποίηση και το ήθος που καλλιέργησε, τον αυλικό έρωτα (amours courtois). Μια παρατήρηση μόνο, τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω: βλέπω πως ο συγγραφέας προσπερνά μ’ ένα ανασήκωμα των ώμων το θέμα της προέλευσης αυτής της ποίησης, και πολύ σοφά πράττει, γιατί είναι ένα θέμα πολυσυζητημένο, με αρκετές θεωρίες που υποστηρίζουν το ένα ή το άλλο. Ωστόσο η πρόταση «Μάλλον φαίνεται πως ο πρώτος ποιητής ήταν ένας εμπνευσμένος άνθρωπος, που συνέθετε από ένστικτο, χωρίς να έχει μάθει κανένα ποιητικό ή μουσικό κανόνα», δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ πιστευτή, γιατί στη λογοτεχνία, όπως λέγεται, «δεν υπάρχει αληθινή παρθενογένεση». Δεν μπορεί να μην υπήρξαν επαφές και επιρροές. Το πρώτο που έρχεται στο νου πολύ πρόχειρα είναι οι επιρροές από την αραβο-ανδαλουσιανή ποίηση. Μια περιδιάβαση στο Διαδίκτυο μού βγάζει μερικά ενδιαφέροντα ευρήματα, με πρώτη πρώτη τη Βικιπαίδεια: Troubadour origins. 

Άλλα: The Origins of _Amor_ or Romantic Love: Theories About The Troubadours
T. J. Gorton. “Arabic Influence on the Troubadours: Documents and Directions”. _Journal of Arabic Literature _5 (1974), pp. 11-16
Said I. Abdelwahed. Troubadour Poetry: An Intercultural Experience,
κι εδώ κάποιος έχει μεταφέρει ηλεκτρονικά τις σημειώσεις του επί του θέματος.


----------

